# Firmware release notes



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

Does anyone know if there is a website that will tell me the difference in firmware capabilities on a given K platform?

I'm really curious to know what 'fixes' the different firmwares have supposedly contained.

I updated my wife's k3 recently, and she's had success with it.

But, I noticed that my DX hadn't updated in a while.  It was on 2.5.3.  I looked on Amazon and the latest available was 2.5.4.  As soon as I downloaded it, another update came available from my settings menu and I skipped immediately to 2.5.6.

I wonder what this is improving on my (non-graphite) DX?  Or are these updates simply to make it more difficult for users to hack the firmware?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I have never seen anything official for the incremental releases (2.5.1 or 3.0.2), only function/feature descriptions for major releases (e.g. 2.5 or 3.0).


----------



## jhall124 (Dec 2, 2010)

Amazon has an early preview for 3.0.3. http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_navbox_top_kindlelgi?nodeId=200529700

I've been using it with no issues.

Hope this helps


----------



## hidden_user (Dec 20, 2010)

jhall124 said:


> Amazon has an early preview for 3.0.3. http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_navbox_top_kindlelgi?nodeId=200529700
> 
> I've been using it with no issues.
> 
> Hope this helps


So, what have you noticed the updates to be?


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

I upgraded my wife to 3.03 from 3.01.  My daughter's is 3.02, and it's wrapped, so any update will have to wait until Saturday.

It's not so much that an update is available as what that update does.  I'm curious as to why my DX update wasn't pushed, but when I loaded it, another update came through immediately.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

hidden_user said:


> So, what have you noticed the updates to be?


Perhaps smidgen faster page turns.

I suspect it primarily contains bug fixes.


----------



## hidden_user (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm anxious to have the latest firmware but there is a concern as well.

My concern is that if there is a problem with 3.0.3, is there a recourse? I have 3.0.2 and it's working but if I replace it with 3.0.3 and there is a problem, can 3.0.2 be downloaded and re-installed?

I REALLY don't want to take a chance and "brick" my new Kindle LOL. I know I should just wait until the official 3.0.3 release but I can be impatient sometimes LOL.

um ... cover me ... I'm going in HA !!!


----------



## hidden_user (Dec 20, 2010)

Well, I updated the firmware and didn't brick the K3 WOooHOoo !!!

I haven't looked around for changes but have noticed the page transitions are much MUCH smoother !!! ... and like Elk said, a smidgen faster.

After upgrading and verifying the version number, I reattached the USB and found the 3.55MB *.bin upgrade file that I previously transfered to the Kindle drive was deleted from the drive, apparently as part of the upgrade routine


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

hidden_user said:


> My concern is that if there is a problem with 3.0.3, is there a recourse? I have 3.0.2 and it's working but if I replace it with 3.0.3 and there is a problem, can 3.0.2 be downloaded and re-installed?


I think you'd be stuck with it. I haven't heard of anyone successfully going back a step.

Mike


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

re: going back or UNdoing an upgrade

From what I have read the update package is a series of patches to the existing firmware.  It is NOT the entire firmware.  So there is no way to go back to a prior version.  It is not as if there is a complete 3.0.2 available.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Correct.


----------

